# Towbar fitting to Kontiki 615



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are considering having a towbar fitted to our Kontiki 615 and are aware of a variety of threads about importance of having it done properly. We intend to tow a Citroen C1 on a trailer behind within recommended mass. (No discussion about A frame v trailers please!)

If you have had such a towbar fitted and can give us any advice about good companies etc., please let us know either via this thread or via pm's. We live in Devon so Southern and South Western regions would be preferred.

Thanks for (hopefully) advice and recommendations given.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Towbar in the South ?*

Hi Penquin.
I hope you have had some PM's about this question  
But if not I thought I would 'bump' your post & maybe second time lucky 8) 
Good luck
Catherine


----------

